# Starting Out



## LivP (Apr 12, 2009)

I was just wondering if a 7gallon tank would be suitable for a male Betta? Also is it possible to add any other small fish e.g. tetras?

Thanks


----------



## Chrispy (Oct 28, 2007)

yes a 7g is ok for a single male betta. I dont think other fish are good ideas. bettas are just too territorial at times. An african dwarf frog would be a good tankmate. If you instead went for a 10g you could give him more fish tank mates as long as there were hiding places. My friend who is new to fish has a 10g and I Gave him some fry a while back. they grew up around the make betta and are fine. They where endler fry if i am not mistaken.


----------



## LivP (Apr 12, 2009)

Thanks, I thing Betta + frog would be a nice idea in my tank. I'll have a look around and see if I can find some frogs for sale.

Thanks


----------



## Dragonbeards (Dec 14, 2008)

Though I don't recommend it, I have seen frogs at Walmart in my area. I would recommend trying reputable online sites though. People around here seem to have the most luck with those


----------



## Chrispy (Oct 28, 2007)

any local fish store will carry them. ADF's are pretty popular. just BE SURE it is NOT an African "clawed" Frog. they are different and become quite large.


----------



## LivP (Apr 12, 2009)

Ok Thanks for the input. Im from the UK so no Walmart around here and it appears reptiles/amphibs are less common. I think I know of one shop near me that might sell them though.

I will look into it in the near future and let you guys know what I get.

Thanks


----------

